# Scent doesn't hold :(



## Koshka (Dec 13, 2012)

So, I'm working on my spring collection per numerous demands from my customers.
I've made a huge batch of Sedarwood/Pear (FO) soap, and two days later it doesn't smell at all. I add about 3-5 percent of FO/EO of total oils, and have no issues. I have used other fragrances from the same supplier and the scent always stays.

So, I've read the following, it applies to Essential Oils, but Fragrance Oils seem to hold better as well. 
http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/e ... -oils.html
Cold process soap making can be a harsh environment for essential oils and the curing period can sometimes leave the scent wanting. The use of a fixative can help to remedy this problem.

Fixatives are ingredients that are used in soap making to hold or "fix" a scent to the soap. They are quite useful when you want to make oils like sweet orange or other fleeting top notes last longer.

Benzoin powder or e/o (e/o = essential oil), orris root powder, frankincense e/o, patchouli e/o, oakmoss e/o, cedarwood e/o, myrrh e/o, ylang ylang e/o, vetiver e/o, copaiba balsam e/o and kaolin clay are all examples of fixatives that can be used in soapmaking. 

I use Kaolin Clay in many of my soaps, but it affects the color (it becomes creamy/whitish), and I don't want to mix some of my scents with the above mentioned Essential Oils... My question is: Has anyone of you used Benzoin Powder and how does it work? And do you have any suggestions on how to solve the fading scent issue?

Thanks a lot!

Kosh


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 13, 2012)

I've never used scent fixatives in my soap (hopefully those who have will chime in), but for what it's worth, here is a really good resource that I check out before I decide to buy a scent so that I know I will always get a good, long lasting scent: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php. You have to register (for free) before being able to look anything up, and you have to make sure to register using a paid e-mail address (they don't accept free g-mail or yahoo accounts and the like- this is to cut down on spammers), but that's a small 'price' to pay for such a wonderful resource. 

Many of us soapers have come to find that buying a good, long-lasting fragrance from the same company that you buy other good fragrances from can be a very hit or miss proposition indeed. I've purchased from several companies and I don't know of a single one of them out there whose entire selection of fragrances are good and strong 100% across the board. I sure wish it were otherwise, but it's not the case. They all have winners and duds. That's where the scent review board in the link I supplied above comes in real handy. It helps me wade through the duds to get to the winners. 

IrishLass


----------



## Koshka (Dec 13, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I've never used scent fixatives in my soap (hopefully those who have will chime in), but for what it's worth, here is a really good resource that I check out before I decide to buy a scent so that I know I will always get a good, long lasting scent: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php. You have to register (for free) before being able to look anything up, and you have to make sure to register using a paid e-mail address (they don't accept free g-mail or yahoo accounts and the like- this is to cut down on spammers), but that's a small 'price' to pay for such a wonderful resource.
> 
> Many of us soapers have come to find that buying a good, long-lasting fragrance from the same company that you buy other good fragrances from can be a very hit or miss proposition indeed. I've purchased from several companies and I don't know of a single one of them out there whose entire selection of fragrances are good and strong 100% across the board. I sure wish it were otherwise, but it's not the case. They all have winners and duds. That's where the scent review board in the link I supplied above comes in real handy. It helps me wade through the duds to get to the winners.
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you! I'm registering right now... Spending $$$$ on finding the right fragrance is becoming a little too costly lol. I keep crying at night while thinking on how many pairs of shoes I could have bought with all that money QQ


----------



## Genny (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest benzoin powder since it is a very common skin irritant.  I double recommend the soap scent review board.  The information there has saved me $1,000's on fo's & wasted oils since I started soaping.


----------



## Koshka (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you Genny!


----------



## Seifenblasen (Dec 13, 2012)

I have never used benzoin powder, only resin.  Agree with what Genny said being a skin irritant.  It also has a faint vanilla like smell (which may mess up the scent you want to create) and can discolor.


----------



## mechanolatry (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a bit confused, where do you go to register? I don't see a link.


----------



## Genny (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't see the link anymore to register either.  You could try emailing Lilli at  [email protected]


----------



## Koshka (Dec 13, 2012)

I've emailed [email protected] earlier. I think you have to be approved manually by them before they issue you a login/password.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Dec 14, 2012)

Some of the companys have reviews on their fragrances too. Natures Garden is one. 
How did the stockinette work for you?


----------



## Koshka (Dec 15, 2012)

Lilahblossom said:
			
		

> Some of the companys have reviews on their fragrances too. Natures Garden is one.
> How did the stockinette work for you?




Lilah, I will make you a shrine and will pray to you every day! Thank you for suggesting the Stockinettes. I've used them the last two days and my soaps are coming out PERFECT! From top to bottom! No partial gel, everything is the same color, and the surface of my soap logs is very smooth too! They're so easy to use and seriously.... dude, I love you! 

Unfortunately I don't buy from Nature's Garden just because they dilute their fragrances by a lot. (I'm only speaking from my own experience and I am in no way throwing shade at them). I go directly to manufacturers and buy in bulk, I ended up calling the supplier and they've agreed to exchange the product for another one that has a stronger scent. They said it was a mistake on their end, which I understand, because the previous sample was much stronger. I mean, I have 5 gallons of it sitting in my storage room, I can't let it slide.  

Once again, thank I thank you for your help, and if there's anything I can do for you or help you out with, let me know!

Kosh


----------



## Genny (Dec 15, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I don't buy from Nature's Garden just because they dilute their fragrances by a lot. (I'm only speaking from my own experience and I am in no way throwing shade at them). I go directly to manufacturers and buy in bulk, I ended up calling the supplier and they've agreed to exchange the product for another one that has a stronger scent. They said it was a mistake on their end, which I understand, because the previous sample was much stronger. I mean, I have 5 gallons of it sitting in my storage room, I can't let it slide.
> 
> Once again, thank I thank you for your help, and if there's anything I can do for you or help you out with, let me know!
> 
> Kosh




You, besides one competitor company, are the first people to say something like that about NGC.  Diluted with what exactly?


----------



## Koshka (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what the process is and how they dilute the product but my in my situation I purchased a bunch of scents from Nature's Garden and tried them in my soaps. All the scents that I have ordered had a slightly sweet background aroma to them, not bad at all, I'm just not sure what it is. In M&P they performed very weird, because the scent would not mix and would rise up to the top of the soap and just sit there as bubbles. And CP it wouldn't smell strong and then would fade after a couple of days. I went directly to manufacturer and asked them to provide me with samples of the same exact scents  (i really loved certain ones), used them in my CP and to this day (I've made those batches 5-7 months ago) they smell very strong and fresh. 

Once again, I'm just sharing my opinion and only speaking from my experience. I don't mean to offend anyone, its just a matter of my personal preferences.


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 15, 2012)

I have noticed the FO scents that I bought from ED seem to be stronger and last longer than the ones I bought from NGC.  I thought it was because they are kept in glass bottles instead of plastic.


----------



## Koshka (Dec 15, 2012)

2lilboots said:
			
		

> I have noticed the FO scents that I bought from ED seem to be stronger and last longer than the ones I bought from NGC.  I thought it was because they are kept in glass bottles instead of plastic.



What's ED? Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term.


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 15, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> 2lilboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essential Depot


----------



## petrolejka (Dec 15, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> 2lilboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am guessing Essential Depot


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 15, 2012)

Koshka said:
			
		

> 2lilboots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essential Depot


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 15, 2012)

Alchemy&Ashes said:
			
		

> Koshka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow 3 responses!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 15, 2012)

Hahahha!   
Guess I should've looked at the last post before I answered!   
Guess what?  :idea: 
ED = Essential Depot, in case you need any more clarification!


----------



## Koshka (Dec 15, 2012)

Hahaha, you guys are awesome! Wait,... what's ED?  

I'm sure all of those companies are great, and I have no doubt that they provide good quality products. I get really OCD when it comes to doing anything: cooking/cleaning/making soap, and I want the best of the best of the best no matter how much it will have to cost and no matter how far I have to go to get it. Also, what helps me a lot with saving money is buying 5 or more gallons at a time. My boyfriend is joking by saying that I'll make more money selling the actual supplies from my stockpile than selling soap lol.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Dec 16, 2012)

HeHe just paying it forward like the rest of the forum. Glad the stockinette helped. I think we are all excited for you and your venture. Please keep us updated.


----------

